# Nanny Cam Shows Nanny From Hell Abusing Child



## MA-Caver

In a heart beat one will want to beat the living crap out of this woman and toss her to a hungry shark. 
The video is very disturbing but important to watch and to wake up folks up to a serious problem. A concerned/suspicious parent put a Nanny Cam on where the incident took place, and when he and his wife returned home he fired her... then watched the video and then called the police. It is lucky for both the father who avoided jail and the babysitter who avoided a beating possibly murder that the events ended the way they did. 
http://www.news4jax.com/video/22881971/index.html

They need to show this video to the general population at the prison where she'll be going. At least they will give her the same treatment and worse when she's in there.


----------



## terryl965

That is just to much for anybody, let alone being done by an adult to a baby. She need to be tared and feather and put in jail for the rest of her life.


----------



## Ken Morgan

After your discription, I won't even view it. 
I have no feelings of compassion for scum like you discribe.


----------



## MA-Caver

Ken Morgan said:


> After your description, I won't even view it.
> I have no feelings of compassion for scum like you describe.


I can understand and appreciate your reluctance to view but IMO it's important to see it so that it further incense our hearts and make things even harder on those who would commit such atrocities. Harsher sentences ranging up to life imprisonment instead of 10-20 years. Locking these monsters away to where they'll NEVER be near another child again. Not to mention automatic sentence of neutralization ... period. 
Some would argue against that but mishandling a child in any shape or form should be met with the punishment that ensure they will not have any of their own... male or female abusers... irregardless that they're locked away for life. 
Were I the father of that child I'm not honestly sure if I'd turn over the DVD to the police but save it for justifiability to the jury at my assault or murder trial when I find the *****.


----------



## Ken Morgan

MA-Caver said:


> I can understand and appreciate your reluctance to view but IMO it's important to see it so that it further incense our hearts and make things even harder on those who would commit such atrocities. Harsher sentences ranging up to life imprisonment instead of 10-20 years. Locking these monsters away to where they'll NEVER be near another child again. Not to mention automatic sentence of neutralization ... period.
> Some would argue against that but mishandling a child in any shape or form should be met with the punishment that ensure they will not have any of their own... male or female abusers... irregardless that they're locked away for life.
> Were I the father of that child I'm not honestly sure if I'd turn over the DVD to the police but save it for justifiability to the jury at my assault or murder trial when I find the *****.


 

I've heard more then enough horror stories from some of the kids at school, I know very well what type of "people" are out there.

Though I agree 100% Caver with everything you've said, I just don't need or want to watch yet another video of a monster.


----------



## Bruno@MT

MA-Caver said:


> I can understand and appreciate your reluctance to view but IMO it's important to see it so that it further incense our hearts and make things even harder on those who would commit such atrocities.



Father of 2 here.

Why is it important to 'further incense our hearts' into mindless anger?
I already agree with your conclusions, but because of rational arguments, not because I was manipulated into a very emotional state by disturbing images. If you can't make a case by presenting a rational argument, then you don't have a case.


----------



## Blade96

I've seen tons of 'people' like this woman when i used to watch maury povich.

and oprah winfrey and....stuff....

these people like this woman are evil.


----------



## 72ronin

Oh my god.... 

I would be making sure the whole prison system knew about it before/while shes in there.
And that would just be the start of her problems.......


----------



## ShelleyK

This almost made me physically ill!


----------



## Nomad

ShelleyK said:


> This almost made me physically ill!



Ditto. Thought the family showed tremendous restraint, all things considered.


----------



## wushuguy

there are no words in human language to describe this monstrosity. evil, black hearted. I watched this in horror, the baby is lucky to be alive, and yes, I think the family showed very much restraint in only having her arrested. 

My stomach is still sick and I'm still shaking even after closing the video. That nanny has no humanity, couldn't be called a person.


----------



## Cryozombie

Watching things like this make me realize what a monster I must be, because the thoughts of the things that I would do to that woman if that were my child make what she did look tame by comparison, and that frightens me a bit about myself.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Like Ken and Bruno, I just cannot bring myself to watch it.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Gods, what an emotional mix for me. I have been working on identifying core anger issues in my own self, and on transforming that anger into compassion...people don't wake to the sun and live their lives as this woman has chosen to; some buncha crap is going horribly wrong in her life, and she is wrongly displacing it on the child she's been charged to care for and protect. 

I grew up in one of those households, where the kid in the Nanny-cam could have been me. Lotsa displaced anger coming from dysfunctional minds. Dwelling on it seemed useless, until such time as I considered having a family of my own. In my pre-teen years, I expeienced a bit of the Moneky-See/Monkey-Do thing...displaced my anger by beating the hell out of the family dog (whom I incidentally was more connected to than any people in my world...to this day, I find dogs to be better people than people are...myself included).

Having heard we grow up to treat our kids the way we treated our pets, I opted not to have any children; didn't wanna pop off on them the way I did on the dog, because you can't put that genie back in the bottle once it's out...can't undo it once it's done. Confirming my concern, my sister coo'd to her kids the same way she coo'd to her pets when we were young. 

So, I opted not to procreate. I have avoided having children, living around them (for the most part), etc. Because I never wanted to be the person on the video, on the news, getting bagged on for a complete loss of control, and headed to prison for a life of fear, pain, angst, and shower-rape. People say things like, "it's different when they are yours". Really? Seen the stats on child abuse lately?

Anyway, when I see that woman dope-smacking a baby until he's knocked to the floor and lying still, I can't help but have to choke back that feeling of "there, but by the grace of God, go I" ...both as the baby, and the abuser. And while the sense of wanting to champion divine justice runs deep in me (consider my lifelong martial hobby), I can't help but be aware of the painful truths: She learned to be a hitter by being hit; learned to displace her rage by being the person rage was displaced onto. If her life was working and she was peaceful in it, this would have never happened. 

So, which is better: Justifiable rage towards this horrible pig of a beast who deserves to have her skin flayed from her flesh, or compassion for a tortured soul whose life went so terribly south that this is the best she has to bring to the table?

I'm still not clear on it. Too close to home.


----------



## celtic_crippler

That was extremely disturbing, definately evil. It's hard to put aside one's emotions seeing this; I couldn't imagine what the parents must feel.


----------



## MA-Caver

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Gods, what an emotional mix for me. I have been working on identifying core anger issues in my own self, and on transforming that anger into compassion...people don't wake to the sun and live their lives as this woman has chosen to; some buncha crap is going horribly wrong in her life, and she is wrongly displacing it on the child she's been charged to care for and protect.
> 
> I grew up in one of those households, where the kid in the Nanny-cam could have been me. Lotsa displaced anger coming from dysfunctional minds. Dwelling on it seemed useless, until such time as I considered having a family of my own. In my pre-teen years, I expeienced a bit of the Moneky-See/Monkey-Do thing...displaced my anger by beating the hell out of the family dog (whom I incidentally was more connected to than any people in my world...to this day, I find dogs to be better people than people are...myself included).
> 
> Having heard we grow up to treat our kids the way we treated our pets, I opted not to have any children; didn't wanna pop off on them the way I did on the dog, because you can't put that genie back in the bottle once it's out...can't undo it once it's done. Confirming my concern, my sister coo'd to her kids the same way she coo'd to her pets when we were young.
> 
> So, I opted not to procreate. I have avoided having children, living around them (for the most part), etc. Because I never wanted to be the person on the video, on the news, getting bagged on for a complete loss of control, and headed to prison for a life of fear, pain, angst, and shower-rape. People say things like, "it's different when they are yours". Really? Seen the stats on child abuse lately?
> 
> Anyway, when I see that woman dope-smacking a baby until he's knocked to the floor and lying still, I can't help but have to choke back that feeling of "there, but by the grace of God, go I" ...both as the baby, and the abuser. And while the sense of wanting to champion divine justice runs deep in me (consider my lifelong martial hobby), I can't help but be aware of the painful truths: She learned to be a hitter by being hit; learned to displace her rage by being the person rage was displaced onto. If her life was working and she was peaceful in it, this would have never happened.
> 
> So, which is better: Justifiable rage towards this horrible pig of a beast who deserves to have her skin flayed from her flesh, or compassion for a tortured soul whose life went so terribly south that this is the best she has to bring to the table?
> 
> I'm still not clear on it. Too close to home.


You remind me of that quote... "the more I learn about people the better I like my dog"... 
Past abuse can be rectified and the cycle ended should the person choose to do so. We don't HAVE to be like our parents and we don't HAVE to emulate what they done to us when we were under their roofs. Saying: "It's all I know" is not true. We can learn how to have the padded hand inside the velvet glove. That children need discipline is of course normal upbringing. It's when the discipline gets above and beyond where it's abnormal. 
We all know abuse doesn't have to be necessarily physical to be damaging. Emotional and mental abuse can harm a child in the short and long term just as well as beating the crap out of them. 
Bringing it to the table is a sad fact in many homes. Family abuse can span generations and it's a terrible secret passed down from one to the next. But it can be broken and it can stop. Getting the help needed and recognizing the cycle is just one step but a milestone. Having the wherewithal to do so is up to each of us. 
You say you don't want any children for in fear of yourself. How sad. You could learn much from children and the raising of children and about yourself through them and your interaction with them. 
If you can't master yourself then perhaps you are right in not having any. 
I would love to have children but it doesn't look likely with my present relationship ... but we have talked about adoption because we both know that there are thousands (if not millions) that need a good loving home as opposed to the abusive home they may have been in. We would like to do our part to help, however small the contribution may be to the world ... we know that providing that means the world to the child. 

The woman in the video does need to be punished and severely. Yet, she does need help... while being incarcerated. We cannot say that we didn't realize what we were doing while we're angry. That "temporary insanity" plea is often times a cop-out, though it does happen ... just not as often as trial lawyers like to say it is. 
Letting people know and SEE the things happen is horrifying but it drives home the severity and may galvanize folks to not WISH things to happen but to actually MAKE things happen. Otherwise it's just sitting around the potbelly stove at the country store chatting about it and going on with our own lives.


----------



## Flea

Personally I have no interest in watching the video, but I saw this and wanted to offer a positive counter to this thread.  Some caretakers are true superheroes.

_A local nanny who has been hailed a hero after saving a child from a  burning home is now out of the hospital.

Allison Myatt woke up as part of the house's ceiling began falling in  with flames everywhere._ _She ran through those flames barefoot to the save the 5-year-old boy  from the fire._
_After a week in the hospital, she finally got to go home._
_She read a statement to us that she had prepared._
_I wanna thank my father, Jesus Christ, for a second opportunity at  life.  I want to thank the doctors, the nurses, my physical therapists  and staff here at U of L burn unit for the care and love and concern for  me, she said._
_Myatt also thanked her family and friends for being there._
_She says she's thankful that Aiden - the little boy she saved - is  okay._
_But she says it will be awhile before she decides if she wants to  return to babysitting him but says she'll stay in touch._
_She says she's not sure how long her recovery will be._
_A fund will be set up soon to help Myatt pay her medical bills._


----------

